# The Lyft driver app SUCKS!



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

I just started driving for Lyft and I am completely frustrated with their crappy app.

1. It logs me out constantly. 5-10 times per night. I'm already completely over this.
2. When I try to log back in I have to switch apps (to texting app) and wait for a text code.
3. Sometimes said text code doesn't come for a while and I sit on the side of the road waiting. Not safe.
4. If you click "Resend Code" and then receive the first code, it doesn't work. You have to wait for the second code. Come on.
5. Every time it logs me out and I log back in it defaults my navigation to Waze. Waze is awful and I don't want it to ever open unless I am purposely looking for police / accident info. And worse I can't switch back to Google until my next ride is over. So I'm stuck navigating in the shitty app until at least the current ride is over.
6. I can't switch to the rider app. If I make this choice while in the driver app it just flashes and opens back in the driver app. WTF?
7. I can't see my drives broken out individually. Is Lyft hiding something from us? Supposedly I can go online later and see this stuff? But how am I going to remember all these rides and reconcile if things were calculated accurately? That there were no issues with the charges?
8. You have to perform about 6 clicks to get a ride started. Dafuk is going on here? Did they purposely make it so you have to jump through hoops to start a ride?

Overall the Lyft experience has been a nightmare due to this terrible app.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

phirenze said:


> I just started driving for Lyft and I am completely frustrated with their crappy app.
> 
> 1. It logs me out constantly. 5-10 times per night. I'm already completely over this.
> 2. When I try to log back in I have to switch apps (to texting app) and wait for a text code.
> ...


yup, that's about right. 
They have a lot of room for improvement in all aspects of how they are run.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I haven't had issues with it logging me off except on rare occasions. 
You can go the 'dashboard' which lists all the ride direct from the main menu of the app. This does open in a browser and not the app, granted.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

never experienced anything even close to this. did you report to support?


----------



## PhgL (Jul 24, 2016)

Me neither. Maybe the problem is your phone.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

What Phone do you have...?

I never have a problem with my phone ( I use a Note5). But I use my tablet (Samsung Tab E) it can at times be a little bit slow. I think the only problem is when I get a second request for LyftLine. Waze keeps updating the location, because the apps keeps telling it the address of the location again and again. But the app wasn't made to run off a tablet.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

First time I hear of this issue. Did you try deleting and installing it again?


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. To answer a few questions - I did send these issues to Lyft. They replied as follows:

_Hi Phirenze,_

_As far as seeing a breakdown of each ride you can actually check that out through the driver history/summaries sections of your driver dashboard Here._

_Finally, we have multiple clicks to start rides etc. in order to make sure you're doing what you mean to do! _

_We certainly appreciate your feedback and I'll be sure to pass along your information to see if we can help you out as far as reducing the number of clicks it takes to do things in the future._

_All the best._

So they responded to two things and ignored all of the others. And that second response? I guess they are saying that Lyft drivers are too dumb to be allowed to start a drive without validating their actions over and over?

At someones suggestion here I deleted and reinstalled the app. The only thing I can test immediately is that I can now get into the Rider app. So thanks for that suggestion.

Other people don't have a problem with the app logging you out constantly? I thought this was for sure a "feature" because I mentioned it to the lady who did my orientation / initial drive session and she knew all about the issue and said she thinks it will stop once I am approved to drive. Which it didn't of course.

And the navigation defaulting to Waze each logout/login? This is just me? God I hope so. That is the one I just can not deal with. And if it is just some anomaly with my phone then I have hope.

Edit: I'm using an iPhone 6S with iOS 10.


----------



## Rmack284 (Sep 23, 2016)

I have never had any of these issues... And i use only 1 app for driver and rider... It's not like Ubers app which has a different app for drivers...

What phone are you using anyway??
I have a nexus 6 and none of this stuff happens 

Different clicks to start a ride? ?? 
Well sometimes you can accidently tap the phone... And start a ride unintentionally I know I've accidentally done that so thanks for the dbl check from the app.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

phirenze said:


> I just started driving for Lyft and I am completely frustrated with their crappy app.
> 
> 1. It logs me out constantly. 5-10 times per night. I'm already completely over this.
> 2. When I try to log back in I have to switch apps (to texting app) and wait for a text code.
> ...


It isn't as high tech as Uber app. They are a failing experiment trying to compete badly with Uber.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Honestly, Lyft comes up with some pretty good ideas, but doesn't implement them well. Uber steals the idea and makes it great.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

So, much of what you said is sorta subjective. Not so much "BAD" as "DIFFERENT". Except the app closing on you. That sucks. But, hey. I've never had that happen.

Thinks that I don't like about the app (and accompanying service) include:

1) Having to tap CONFIRM for arrival and CONFIRM for pickup and CONFIRM for dropoff.
2) Getting a text for everything that I already know from the app, like cancellations. I don't need a text when the pax cancels. I can see on my screen that the pax cancelled. The text that says "Don't text and drive. Here's a text from your rider" is VERY irritating.

The rest? I get used to it. It's like Uber 2 years ago.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

the destination filter is one of those things that uber has taken and improved upon 1000% over lyft.



JimS said:


> Honestly, Lyft comes up with some pretty good ideas, but doesn't implement them well. Uber steals the idea and makes it great.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Re: Lyft, I will say that since the latest update (I believe to 4.0.3, I just updated this past weekend), there seem to be a LOT of issues with being able to connect to the Lyft network.

Last night I drove around using it for the first time, and I had Arrival/Pickup issues at LEAST 3 times, where I'd have physically arrived at my location, and couldn't select Arrive (or couldn't Pickup/check-in the pax) because there was some f****** issue with the Network. I'd switch to Airplane mode, and at one point I even restarted my phone, but that wouldn't always fix the problem. 

Now, this isn't uncommon if I've traveled into up into the hills or something, where you might have a bad phone signal/network. But in some cases, I was in the middle of the city, and I still couldn't Pickup the person due to Network issues, which is very inconvenient and frustrating.

The pax seem to have noticed it as well-- one guy observed that another driver of his was having the same issue-- so it seems like it's not just me (I thought it could be because it's towards the end of the month, and my phone plan is nearly out of data). 

Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

yeah, I reported to engineers for similar issue last week and had a bit of lag this morning too. If you haven't reported to support, please do so. I suspect it is a server-side issue and the more users & variables they can connect to the problem the sooner it will get fixed. just make sure to tell CSR to pass your message along to engineering.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

OP here. I should give credit here where/when it is due. Last night I drove for the first time after uninstalling the app and reinstalling it (thanks for the recommendation Manotas), and many of my problems were fixed. I did not get logged out all night. Not once. That's compared to 10+ times per night beforehand. And I can get into the rider app / section now. And my default maps setting did not change from Google to Wave even once. The rest of the stuff I'll just have to get used to I think. But things are much better since the reinstall of the app.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm having the same issues as well. Just tonight alone (2.5 hours online), I've been logged out 4 times. Yesterday, I was logged out 6 times in about 3 hours of online time. It's very laggy and there are times when I'd try to log off manually and it would just be stuck. Seems like this has only been going for the past few days.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Phasmatrope and AshyLarry81 are you guys on android like me or iOS?


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm on Android.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft is attempting to cram too much into the Lyft application. If you don't clear your cache once a week, and restart your phone at least once per day, it gets bogged down very easy by this resource-hogging Lyft application. My 2 month old Samsung S7 sometimes locks up while attempting to accept ride requests, and close out a ride, after dropping off passengers. Not as frequently as my Samsung S4 used to, but still at least twice a week.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Waze doesnt play well with Lyft.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

I hate the Lyft app for none of the reasons I've seen mentioned here. I hate it because:

You have to confirm almost EVERY entry. YES, I'm sure I've arrived. YES, I'm sure I want to start trip. YES, I'm sure I'm at the destination. 
If you don't click off the trip within 5 seconds, the navigation starts. I don't live in that big of a city. I just want to see the Lyft map, not have it switch to the navigator app.
The destination often is only shown as a business name, with no address. If I haven't been to a certain destination before, I NEED the address, since I don't intend to follow their crappy navigation link.
You can't TEXT the rider, you have to call them. It's Much easeer to use Quick Responses in my messaging App, and ask specifically what business someone might be in front of (if you only have an address where you know there are a lot of pickup choices). Calling them means I have to wait for them to answer, and I"m distracted more than if I had quickly sent a text and could glance at their response. 
I dislike greatly that the trip history isn't in the app, you have to go to the actual Lyft website to get that. And it isn't easy to get to- three screens deep to see what the last trip paid. 

I drive for both Uber and Lyft, and the Uber app is FAR superior.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I have never all these issues using the Lyft App. The only problem I have is during a LyftLine, both in Waze and Google driving. When I get a second destination added, it keeps updating the address when the address is the same. This happens only when I use my tablet though


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Lyft app works really well on my iPhone 6s it's Uber that gives me problems. Maybe try updating your phone


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

The earnings screen no longer has an acceptance rate display on latest Android version. In fact, I now have no way of knowing my acceptance rate. 

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> The earnings screen no longer has an acceptance rate display on latest Android version. In fact, I now have no way of knowing my acceptance rate.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


Same on iOS. Just another improvement to help prevent Lyft from having to pay out guarantees.

For the driver my ass!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OldMillerPlace said:


> I hate the Lyft app for none of the reasons I've seen mentioned here. I hate it because:
> 
> You have to confirm almost EVERY entry. YES, I'm sure I've arrived. YES, I'm sure I want to start trip. YES, I'm sure I'm at the destination.
> If you don't click off the trip within 5 seconds, the navigation starts. I don't live in that big of a city. I just want to see the Lyft map, not have it switch to the navigator app.
> ...


I agree the Uber app is much better, but I actually like to confirm I have arrived manually. Manual confirmation of arrival is nice because I have had times when Uber "notifies" the passenger I have arrived even though I am on the opposite bank of the river from their house still and it will take me several minutes to get to the other side.

You can text the rider with Lyft but not through the app. Next time you call a rider or get called by a rider, add that number to your contacts list. Unlike Uber, it seems Lyft uses the same number to route the calls so you can, for now anyway, text the rider by texting that number.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

phirenze said:


> 1. It logs me out constantly. 5-10 times per night. I'm already completely over this.


Your phone has a data flow management problem, true that uber has a better handling, still the problem is your phone and carrier or zones you frequent.



phirenze said:


> 2. When I try to log back in I have to switch apps (to texting app) and wait for a text code.


User error.



phirenze said:


> 3. Sometimes said text code doesn't come for a while and I sit on the side of the road waiting. Not safe.


It's delayed sometimes as is with everything on any other company.


phirenze said:


> 4. If you click "Resend Code" and then receive the first code, it doesn't work. You have to wait for the second code. Come on.


Don't spam buttons as this does happen with most systems.



phirenze said:


> 5. Every time it logs me out and I log back in it defaults my navigation to Waze. Waze is awful and I don't want it to ever open unless I am purposely looking for police / accident info. And worse I can't switch back to Google until my next ride is over. So I'm stuck navigating in the shitty app until at least the current ride is over.


Waze is better than Google maps, unless you like milking miles.

The rest are actual improvements that could be done.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

My least favorite issues are:

- Cancellations come as SMS text messages, not through the app.
- Waze is not canceled even if the pickup is canceled. I have to go do it manually.
- The link between Waze and Lyft's app seems weak. I often have to go back to the Lyft app and click on the arrow to get the destination to Waze.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

phirenze said:


> I just started driving for Lyft and I am completely frustrated with their crappy app.
> 
> 1. It logs me out constantly. 5-10 times per night. I'm already completely over this.
> 2. When I try to log back in I have to switch apps (to texting app) and wait for a text code.
> ...


Just started driving for Lyft after driving with Uber for a year. Have not had any of the problems you describe...the Lyft app is actually more stable than my Uber app. Some things I like more about the Lyft app such as the stages of a pickup and the 5 minute countdown upon arrival confirmation and the multiple stops riders can enter, but there are other things I don't like as much as Uber. The biggest problem around my area with Lyft and I don't know if this is a new area problem or what....but some of the apartment complexes I have gone to in Uber where the rider can input the building number and exact address for pickup, Lyft only allows the generic leasing office address. Also, a lot of my Uber customers, 90% of them, that are going to a business, enter the business name so there's no doubt where I am going. Lyft customers always have a generic address and if the GPS is slightly off, I don't know whether it's the McDonalds or the Starbucks as they are beside each other. Results in unnecessary calling of the rider. Also, the Uber customers enter the pickup location as the hotel name, HILTON, HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS, etc. With Lyft, it's always the generic street address.

Does anyone know how these business names can be registered in the Lyft app like they are in the Uber app?


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

This is my 3rd week driving and I have already been placed on the wrong side of the fence/wall in neighboring apartment complexes 3 times. One canceled because he thought I was going away when I was turning around. Luckily he requested another and I was right in front of him.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Just started driving for Lyft after driving with Uber for a year. Have not had any of the problems you describe...the Lyft app is actually more stable than my Uber app. Some things I like more about the Lyft app such as the stages of a pickup and the 5 minute countdown upon arrival confirmation and the multiple stops riders can enter, but there are other things I don't like as much as Uber. The biggest problem around my area with Lyft and I don't know if this is a new area problem or what....but some of the apartment complexes I have gone to in Uber where the rider can input the building number and exact address for pickup, Lyft only allows the generic leasing office address. Also, a lot of my Uber customers, 90% of them, that are going to a business, enter the business name so there's no doubt where I am going. Lyft customers always have a generic address and if the GPS is slightly off, I don't know whether it's the McDonalds or the Starbucks as they are beside each other. Results in unnecessary calling of the rider. Also, the Uber customers enter the pickup location as the hotel name, HILTON, HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS, etc. With Lyft, it's always the generic street address.
> 
> Does anyone know how these business names can be registered in the Lyft app like they are in the Uber app?


It doesn't work like that for me here. I get pissed off because they put in a business name and I have no idea where that place is. Specially when Waze tells me that I arrived a few buildings ahead of the right place. So it may be related to where Uber and Lyft are getting their info from in your city. Here Lyft uses Google Maps for the pin location, and to add insult, GM is often wrong with their GPS coordinates.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lyft app is superior to Uber app in only 2 things:
1. Tipping is allowed
2. You can see rider in real time as a stick man figure which makes it easy to navigate the last 100 yards in case the address is input incorrectly 

Lyft has a lot of room to improve the app


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

I concur. The app is complete garbage. It is maddening to deal with. Even just uploading a driver profile photo requires you to contact support. Everything about lyft is annoying compared to uber. Its too bad Uber as a core just cant run a successful company. They are falling fast. Lyft is actually getting near a profit ..the app and the way they treat drivers like infants is maddening though. Makes me embarassed to even be in ridesharing. Lyft --we are adults!


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> This is my 3rd week driving and I have already been placed on the wrong side of the fence/wall in neighboring apartment complexes 3 times. One canceled because he thought I was going away when I was turning around. Luckily he requested another and I was right in front of him.


Had that happen twice, got the cancellation fee and got the same rider for a ride. Love double dipping like that.


----------

